# DA Pad with Sonax ex 04-06



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm looking to buy a DAS6 Pro with Sonax ex 04-06 as a one-step polish, should i go with CG Hex green or Orange?

The cars i will mainly be working on are a 09' Renault Clio and a Black 89' Bmw E34 which has been resprayed.

Both paints are in decent condition with light swirls.

Thanks! :buffer:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

On the principle of "least aggressive method" first, you should go with green - bear in mind you may need different pads for each car, and you may be able to go down a step to a white and still get the results you want.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

On an soft and intermediate clear coat I had fantastic results with white hexlogic and ex 04-06. On a hard paint (Audi ) even orange didnt do much. My advice is to get orange, white, and green hexlogic pads and always start with the least agressive methid first , and if necessary step up the pad. These 3 should cover all of the possible scenarios, and do not expect miracles with one step on a hard paint.


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Cheers, i'll order like 2 of each and see what works best


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

As fallenAngel said you will get great results on soft paint on a white pad but you will struggle on hard paint to get the same results, but on a orange pad for hard paint you will improve the paint a bit but some swirls will be left.


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

Will have the same setup but thinking of getting green and white hex and maybe some cutting MF pads to if it shows to be a though paint. Any thought about that?

My car at this time is a Seat -06 (VAG known for hard paint).


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Speedy83 said:


> Will have the same setup but thinking of getting green and white hex and maybe some cutting MF pads to if it shows to be a though paint. Any thought about that?
> 
> My car at this time is a Seat -06 (VAG known for hard paint).


I managed to test each pad out on a scrap panel and my car which on some panels was fairly hard paint. I would recommend going with Green and white (starting with white and working up of course) but also get Orange if you find the green just isnt cutting enough, i found i used the orange more than both the green and white. The orange pad also finished down very well.


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

Scotie said:


> I managed to test each pad out on a scrap panel and my car which on some panels was fairly hard paint. I would recommend going with Green and white (starting with white and working up of course) but also get Orange if you find the green just isnt cutting enough, i found i used the orange more than both the green and white. The orange pad also finished down very well.


Ok thank you for that!

Have you ever tested with a MF pad or is this probably to though you think?


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Speedy83 said:


> Ok thank you for that!
> 
> Have you ever tested with a MF pad or is this probably to though you think?


I personally have not tried a MF pad with this, but have heard good things of this product used with the Buff and Shine Uro-Fiber pads.


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

Scotie said:


> I personally have not tried a MF pad with this, but have heard good things of this product used with the Buff and Shine Uro-Fiber pads.


Ok thank you. Will have a look at the B&S pad!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Speedy83 said:


> Ok thank you. Will have a look at the B&S pad!


I tested them on a black Mercedes and it had hard paint with EX, and it removed all the swirls but left the deeper scratches behind but the way it left the finish was the big surprise :doublesho left it basically LSP ready:thumb: this was on my Rupes 15:wave:


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

chongo said:


> I tested them on a black Mercedes and it had hard paint with EX, and it removed all the swirls but left the deeper scratches behind but the way it left the finish was the big surprise :doublesho left it basically LSP ready:thumb: this was on my Rupes 15:wave:


Sounds promising then  i will have this polish as a one step before a layer of power lock so LSP ready with great finish sounds just right!

Have a Crocraft instead of a Rupes tho.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Speedy83 said:


> Sounds promising then  i will have this polish as a one step before a layer of power lock so LSP ready with great finish sounds just right!
> 
> Have a Crocraft instead of a Rupes tho.


Is that a DA because I've never heard of that polisher


----------



## Speedy83 (Apr 25, 2017)

chongo said:


> Is that a DA because I've never heard of that polisher


Here it is 

http://www.clasohlson.com/uk/Cocraft-HPV-720-Angle-Polisher/18-3597


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

chongo said:


> I tested them on a black Mercedes and it had hard paint with EX, and it removed all the swirls but left the deeper scratches behind but the way it left the finish was the big surprise :doublesho left it basically LSP ready:thumb: this was on my Rupes 15:wave:


Interested in these pads Chongo, how much EX04-06 did you use with them, usual 3 or 4 dots? are they easy to work with?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

euge07 said:


> Interested in these pads Chongo, how much EX04-06 did you use with them, usual 3 or 4 dots? are they easy to work with?


Yes bud the normal 3-4 blobs:thumb: fantastic pads to use just pick your polish or compound and polish away :buffer:


----------

